# Coach Lamp mods



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am wondering, if it could be that light meters register different light levels simply because of the color of light.

I have read that a yellow/green color light is more efficient per candela/input watts than a blue-er light. (not stated properly, I know)

I know the frequency of light doesn't change as dramaticly as AC/DC but if the frequency of light is lower/higher, would that change how much light that a meter reads? Thinking like VD on a circuit.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Now we see from left to right:

64W Led using Cree 4V LED

57W Induction 

129W 100whps


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Led Arrays













57W Induction













Standard 100W HPS. When the lights are on, you can clearly make out the ballast in the fixture from street level.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool experiment, isn't the induction suppose to have a claimed lamp life of like 100,000 hours? I wonder if it might outlast the LED.

The downside is, I make alot of my income relamping hps and mh fixtures. I love new technology but hate shooting myself in the foot.


Have you heard of LEP? Light emiting plasma, it's supposed to be better than LED. Check it out.

http://www.luxim.com/


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Cool experiment, isn't the induction suppose to have a claimed lamp life of like 100,000 hours? I wonder if it might outlast the LED.
> 
> The downside is, I make alot of my income relamping hps and mh fixtures. I love new technology but hate shooting myself in the foot.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I've been looking at plasma lighting. Needs perfection and time is short for that. Very short lamp life right now.

I'm guessing in 25-30yrs, fiber-optic street lighting will win out.


It is a cool experiment. Might be a market here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What are you making the reflectors from?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> What are you making the reflectors from?


 
Lighting sheets. I hooked up with the stamper/fabricator who makes the high reflective inserts for lay-ins. He gave me a bunch of scrap to play with.

I just called him. His company will take my ideas and enhance them. Punch them out and send them to me.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Dnkldorf

I sure wish you would give me a cal some time. Your knowledge about lighting geek like me look like Cool Hand Luke! You are a super geek and I want know more about how the Tungda test turned out.

JP [email protected]


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you place the Array at an angle for some reason ?

If you did, why and what's the angle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I love those American Electric ITT luminaires. i have a 250 watt model 125 on a pole and a lantern head in the yard all courtesy of Suffolk County.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I love it. There are electricians out there experimenting with LEDs. :thumbsup: 

What driver did you use?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fredman said:


> I love it. There are electricians out there experimenting with LEDs. :thumbsup:
> 
> What driver did you use?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Did you place the Array at an angle for some reason ?
> 
> If you did, why and what's the angle.


LED's suck to look directly at.

The light needs to be reflected so they don't hurt your eyes.

They sit at 45 degrees right now, reflected downwards, and then I made a pyramid reflector to sit on the bottom of the fixture.

So far it seems to work ok. I still have some playing to do.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


>


Cant quite read the output, is it 45 volts? All 24 Leds in series?

Nice design. I am using some 1 watt Luxeons (lambertian pattern) for my under cabinet lighting. They work nicely, especially when we lost power for half the night (battery backup!)


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Cant quite read the output, is it 45 volts? All 24 Leds in series?


48V, 12 leds in series. (2) power supplies. One for the lower array, and one for the top array.

I am hoping to incorporate a wireless dimming module in them in the future. I can shut one array off and leave one on.

This would ensure max. Energy credits and rebates from POCO and Fed programs. Still in the idea stage....


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

interesting, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

good stuff, thanks.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Dnkldorf,

You are having way way too much fun.

I look forward to sseing how this comes out.

Thank you 

EJPHI


----------

